# Dextrose Tablets



## Lizzy78 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi

I have bought some orange dextrose tablets to keep in my bag. I know if i have a hypo is should aim for around 3-4 jelly babies, but how many of these dextrose tablets would I need to take as an equivalent. Also are they ok to use if I plan to do some exercise? 

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2018)

It's around 4-5 of these.  You're looking at about 15g CHO to treat a hypo.  Yes, you can use them when exercising but it depends on a number of things such as what you're doing i.e. type and duration of exercise, starting blood glucose level, etc, etc.  Try not to worry too much though and overthink things otherwise you'll never do anything.  The effects of exercise and T1 can be quite individual and it therefore involves a fair bit of trial and error and plenty of testing.  Runsweet has lots of info on T1 and various types of exercise.

During exercise I tend to go with something a bit longer acting like a cereal bar, malt loaf, banana etc and leave the quick acting glucose to when I'm heading into hypo territory.  If things work out right I don't always need it.


----------



## Lizzy78 (Nov 29, 2018)

Great. Thanks again Matt. Gonna go a walk tomorrow so gonna go with a banana or something beforehand and take my sweets/tablets with me.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 29, 2018)

The dextrose tablets are as good as JBs, and as Matt says you are aiming for about 15 g of carbs for a hypo.

For exercise just have a go with them and see what happens.  I know that may sound a bit vague, but just start somewhere, make a note of what you do and then adjust if necessary.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 29, 2018)

Lizzy78 said:


> Great. Thanks again Matt. Gonna go a walk tomorrow so gonna go with a banana or something beforehand and take my sweets/tablets with me.


That sounds a good plan.
Enjoy the walk.


----------



## Lizzy78 (Nov 29, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> That sounds a good plan.
> Enjoy the walk.



Thanks, will update on how I get on.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2018)

I always have 4 tablets in a plastic container I my pocket. Don't go to work without them


----------



## Lizzy78 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Hobie.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 1, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> It's around 4-5 of these. You're looking at about 15g CHO to treat a hypo



It's probably 3, actually.

No, you're right, I just checked the packaging and the ones I've got are 3.7g per tablet, so 4 is close to 15g. (I'm guessing most are the same, but of course they should all have it marked on the packet.)

The usual guideline is 15g of dextrose (or similar very sweet thing), and wait for 15 minutes.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 2, 2018)

Benny G said:


> I usually take two or three tabs if blood glucose drops to 3.5 on the libre. Additional tabs later if required.



Me too. And anyway, when you're treating a hypo you can feel, the difference between 3 tablets and 4 or 5 likely isn't significant. So just knowing that a good number is about 4 (or 3 or 5) is fine.


----------

